

Bill Gates and Bill Clinton on NSA, Safe Sex, and American Exceptionalism - camiendatz
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/11/bill-gates-bill-clinton-wired/?hn

======
joeshevland
> In terms of funding science, both of us agree that we need to do more. [...]
> The US should do more, but relative to others we’ve done more in the basic
> sciences [...] The US pays more for drugs, and therefore funds more R&D,
> than any other country.

I'm of mixed minds about anything Bill Gates says. I applaud the fact he's
putting 40b+ or whatever it is to charity, but I can't help but think "Did the
ends justify the means?" I guess that's my personal opinion of Microsoft's
track record. If I'd made X billion, to the point I couldn't possibly spend or
splurge any more, I'd give the rest away too. After all, it means nothing at
that point.

Is it OK to have huge pharma companies pushing up prices and manipulating
prices? Is 'paying more for drugs, and therefore fund[ing] more R&D' sensible,
in that light? Maybe I'm just bitter that he tried to charge a learning
student $2k for Visual Studio back when I wanted to learn :)

I hope quelling malaria and other initiatives goes well though.

